
What if OJ Simpson used Foursquare in 1994 - efader
http://twitter.com/#!/TrendSlate/status/16198916965933056
======
kersny
Too easy to fake: <http://compbio.cs.uic.edu/~mayank/4sq.html>

Even with increased security, the hackers usually win.

